# Nosey Noah :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I was skyping my mum this morning and Noah decided to join in


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's like, "Peekaboo, who're you talking tooooo?" 



I love that I see you in the screen taking his picture :laughing: 
If I talk on the phone with anyone, Mallorn protests and wedges herself between the phone and my ear and shouts loudly  :scare:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> He's like, "Peekaboo, who're you talking tooooo?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha that's so funny!! I can just picture her doing that  
Lol yes unfortunately I had to toss up between sharing it not sharing!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha, little Noah always lurking around the corner like a cute little gremlin and I can definitely see the strong resemblance between you and mum.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

He is such a character, never ceases to amaze me that little one . :behindsofa:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah is SO adorable I just love him! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How sweet is that....he heard his mum's voice and is having a look...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Cheeky little rogue. I bet he wants skype updates on the wedding too. Or a live skype of the ceremony itself.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> Cheeky little rogue. I bet he wants skype updates on the wedding too. Or a live skype of the ceremony itself.


Hahaha I've been contemplating on whether or not to ask the vets if they can skype him in at some point during the day only it would be night time fur little Noah given the time difference


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

He is such a cute and cheeky boy!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, the sneaky boy, Noah is such a funny character!


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Great to see new pics of Noah. He's so charming! Jakob likes to join in on phone calls too - not least when I'm working from home and talking to clients


----------

